# why mac lacks



## macater (Dec 22, 2002)

slow 

expensive. you can buy 10 PC's each of which are ten times better than the mac.

open the box, you screw it forever.     

delete button does not delete. you have to hold anything you want to trash and then drag it. sucks big time. 

The Dock must go. Completely. It is a total failure and will continue to embarrass Apple for as long as it is around.  

People who cannot make money hate MicroSoft.

Mac Users are those people who are given free computers in their local libraries or schools when they were children.

A PC User can use a mac but a mac user cannot use a PC.

Macs are gonna die though, because as i mentioned before, Apple is run by idiots. Ok, so look, the Mac wouldn't have come about if the two Steve's weren't a little crazy. Building a computer in their garage? Building a computer that starts up with a smiling computer icon? Cute icons? A mouse, for goodness sake? 

Viruses cannot affect a Mac. Why? because Real computer users do not use macs 

Apple tech support sucks big time. They ask you to Zap the pram or rebuild the desktop for everything.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 22, 2002)

Bla bla.
Go play somewhere else.


----------



## ksv (Dec 22, 2002)

You don't like Macs. That's ok. But I'm afraid you've come to the wrong place. Most of the members here are using Macs or consider buying a Mac because they think they're better than windows based pcs. I don't think you're going to change people's opinions with your almost parodic statements


----------



## macater (Dec 22, 2002)

tell me the truth.
the first time u used a computer was a mac. it was in a school library or something. am i rite?


----------



## Sogni (Dec 22, 2002)

Hey! Another PC Troll! 
Man, these things are as annoying as roaches - and multiply almost as fast!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 22, 2002)

Moved to Opinions.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 22, 2002)

Nah, better place would be to
mv PCTroll /dev/null/


----------



## brianleahy (Dec 22, 2002)

The FIRST computer I ever even TOUCHED was a TRS-80 on display at a local radio shack.

First I owned was a Timex-Sinclair ZX81, with 1k of memory.

Then a Commodore 64.

Then a Mac Plus.

I didn't own an Intel machine until I began college in 1986 - it was an Epson Equity II, with a 7Mhz 8086 processor.  You could switch it down to 4Mhz in order to play games that ran too fast on a 7Mhz.  I never ran any version of Windows on that machine.

After my graduation in 1990, I got an 80386 as a christmas gift.

It was a couple more years before I installed Windows 3.1 on it.

Windows has always been playing catch up.   With me, they never will succeed.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macater _
> *slow*


In the benchmarks, Macs keep pace with PC's pretty well, and do much better in the video-editing arena.


> _Originally posted by macater_
> *expensive. you can buy 10 PC's each of which are ten times better than the mac.*


Ever tried an eMac, my friend?


> _Originally posted by macater_
> *open the box, you screw it forever.*


  Care to rephrase that?


> _Originally posted by macater_
> *delete button does not delete. you have to hold anything you want to trash and then drag it. sucks big time.*


Try Apple-delete.  


> _Originally posted by macater_
> *The Dock must go. Completely. It is a total failure and will continue to embarrass Apple for as long as it is around.*


Care to discuss WHY the Dock is a failure rather than just saying that it sucks in general?


> _Originally posted by macater_
> *People who cannot make money hate MicroSoft.*


  That's not even an argument.


> _Originally posted by macater_
> *Mac Users are those people who are given free computers in their local libraries or schools when they were children.*


Apple cares enough to give computers to schools for free or low prices.


> _Originally posted by macater_
> *A PC User can use a mac but a mac user cannot use a PC.*


Why would a Mac user WANT to use a PC?  


> _Originally posted by macater_
> *Macs are gonna die though, because as i mentioned before, Apple is run by idiots. Ok, so look, the Mac wouldn't have come about if the two Steve's weren't a little crazy. Building a computer in their garage? Building a computer that starts up with a smiling computer icon? Cute icons? A mouse, for goodness sake?*


In response to your first sentence, you did not mention this before.  Second, the first APPLE COMPUTER did not start up with a smiling Mac.  What's cute about the icons?  And Apple certainly did not invent the mouse.


> _Originally posted by macater_
> *Viruses cannot affect a Mac. Why? because Real computer users do not use macs *


Do you enjoy getting viruses on your Windows box that wipe out your computer?  It appears that all the losers  use PC's as well, judging by the shear number of viruses that are out there.  These people have nothing better to do but to write viruses.  Mac users seem to be more constructive with their time, actually building websites and making 3D and Photoshopping and video-editing and movie making.  Ever used your PC for those uses, kind sir?


> _Originally posted by macater_
> *Apple tech support sucks big time. They ask you to Zap the pram or rebuild the desktop for everything.*


Hmm..  This is probably because THOSE ARE THE ONLY SOLUTIONS MAC USERS NEED.


> _Originally posted by macater_
> *tell me the truth.
> the first time u used a computer was a mac. it was in a school library or something. am i rite?*


Tell *me* the truth.  When you first used a Mac, you used a school Mac or a library Mac.  Am I correct?

_I am through.  _


----------



## fryke (Dec 22, 2002)

(Thread closed because it's a TROLL. We've been through this discussion a thousand times with more interesting starting points. As Ricky pointed out, these arguments are not even arguments.)


----------



## edX (Dec 22, 2002)

last i checked, trolls are a violation of site policy. account closed.


----------

